# Boy Vs. Girl Pitbull Puppy?



## DaisyPrincess (Sep 17, 2008)

So I have a 5 year old Female Pitbull and am going to get a puppy now. My only question is if anyone knows which would be a better choice, a boy or a girl? I have often heard that boys are harder to train and can be way more difficult, is this true?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

the Majority of it depends on the dog -itself-. Personally I've found my boys to be much easier to work with than my female pit. She's very ADD and hs a hard time focusing its kind of frustrating lol, while I have my boys full attention when I'm training. 

I know for some people its the other way around. Having a female in the house already I would suggest a boy, but she may get along fine with another female also. Just....depends on the dog!


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

As bedlam said it all depends. In my case I have found it much easier to have the females than males(of any breed). I have had more problems with potty training the males among other small things. Up to you but I will only own female dogs from here on out. Just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i've always been told that if you are gojng to have more than one dog in the house it's good to have opposite sexes.
i prefer male dogs after growing up with all females but my sister prefers females??? i think male dogs tend to be more easy going and people orriented. as for training differences i think that is just the dog itself. jmo


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would get a boy. Sometimes females do not get along well with each other. Sames as 2 males.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

DaisyPrincess said:


> So I have a 5 year old Female Pitbull and am going to get a puppy now. My only question is if anyone knows which would be a better choice, a boy or a girl? I have often heard that boys are harder to train and can be way more difficult, is this true?


i've only owned 1 female but i adopted her out to a friend b/c she started grawling at the kids while they were just playing, so i just felt uneasy about her, thankfully tho, she is doing wonderful in her new home and we see her often, she's a complete sweetie, i just think our home wasn't rite for her. since then i've owned 2 male dogs and have never had that prb. with them. i have boys so they get a lil' loud and ruff sometimes but it seems that none of that phased them. 
my female was a little harder to house train tho, my two males picked it up in no time at all!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have both and I tend to like the males better I think that they are more easy going same with humans in my case I love being with boys where as girls are over the top for me. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I think the training depends on the dogs personality. I have a male puppy that just turned 6 months old and my brother has a femal puppy that is a week older and my boy is potty trained and my brothers girl still goes in the house. Also, pairing your female dog to a puppy it will depend on your older dog. My Dad has a 3 year old female spayed and my brother brought in a female and I brought in a male and the older female took to the male better she seems to enjoy playing with the male when she gets along with the female she does seem to get annoyed with the female puppy at times.


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

If you were to get another dog I'd suggest neautering your male, if he isn't already, and getting a female because often times they do not get along as well with dogs of the same sex as they do with dogs of the opposite sex.

Personally, I think males are a bit easier to train than females in some cases, and in some cases the females are much less stubborn and strong willed than males. 

It really depends on the dog!

I'd suggest visiting your local shelter or Petfinder and seeing what they have there, and see what personalities suit you best as well as what dogs get along with your dog best and go from there.


----------

